# Boas breedin



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hiya,

I have done a lot of research about breeding Boa's. The only thing what I don't really understand is the genetics. I am told different things.

Basically, I have just bought 2 new Boa's which are both 100% het Kahl Albino. The place I got them from said that she would produce Albino's and would produce normals if I put the male with my normal female?

What would I get if iI put the two new ones together and what would I get if I put the 100% het male with my normal female? Just something that I've never understood. 

Also, my new female is going around the viv quite fast which shows she's active, she's also leaving behind her what looks to me like urates but a lot runnier and it's all over the viv. Would this be something to do with getting ready to breed or could there be something wrong with her? I have a vet appointment for tomorrow for my BD but could take her too if needed.

Thanks in advance for replies. : victory:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have done a lot of research about breeding Boa's. The only thing what I don't really understand is the genetics. I am told different things.
> 
> ...


 
right breeding, het khal male to het khal female, you will produce albinos and normals 66% het for albino. Which will mean 2/3rds of the normals will be 100% het for albino and 1 / 3rd will be completely normal, but you wont be able to visually tell which ones are and which ones aren't so they will be labelled as 66% poss hets. 

breeding a normal to your het khal strain will give you 50% possible hets, half of the offspring will be het albino, the other half normal, but you wont be able to tell which, so the babies would be labelled 50% poss hets, 


as for your female, she is expelling a clear liquid? Constantly or? How big is she?


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'll bear that in mind.

It's like a white chalky substance. It's not urates coz they seem to come out in lumps with all my other boas. She is about 5 ft in length and quite chunky.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dont know if this is done right as I have just signed up to Photobucket. This is just a picture of what she is doing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the female that is doing the above. They kind of dry off like chalky paint. Not sure if it's something to do with breeding or something else?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

looks like urates to me, some boas will go in lumps, others like the female pictured. Could just be down to the stress of the move.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

So there's nothin I need to worry about then? Just got a bit worried. Only got her yesterday with the male. Don't even have names for them yet. Not sure what to call them. Would I need to do anythin to help her destress, I know the most obvious would be let her settle in which we're doing. Suppose we just gotta give her time. The male isn't doing this either, would it just be a female thing? Just wondering really. 

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> So there's nothin I need to worry about then? Just got a bit worried. Only got her yesterday with the male. Don't even have names for them yet. Not sure what to call them. Would I need to do anythin to help her destress, I know the most obvious would be let her settle in which we're doing. Suppose we just gotta give her time. The male isn't doing this either, would it just be a female thing? Just wondering really.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


 
males will do it aswell, not gender dependant, could just be the female was less used to handling, or maybe she just dislikes change more. Best thing for her as you say, let her settle, no messing with her, and only spot clean and change the water for a week or so, if you are walking past the viv alot, maybe some card or newspaper over some of the glass front to minimise visability, but should be fine, just make sure she has access to fresh water and leave her to it. Shes a nice size and a good looking boa : victory:


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

kim1989 said:


> The male isn't doing this either, would it just be a female thing? Just wondering really.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice.


Probably just an individual snake thing. I just got my new guy tonight, and while the female I got at Doncaster just wanted to hide when she went into her home, this one can't stop exploring around his.

Some settle in right away and really couldn't care less. Many are quite the opposite and need that alone time to get used to new smells, surroundings, temperatures, sounds (yeah, they don't have ears, but they still sense the vibrations and sound waves) and destress.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok thanks for that. I will just leave her to do her own thing. Nblade, would you say that she was at breeding size? We were told by the shop that she was but then someone else told us to wait to breed her. I would say she was about 5 ft or so but you can see from the handles next to her how big she is, they are standard size handles? 

Thanks again for all the advice, will leave her with fresh water everyday and like you said, just spot clean instead of a big clean everyday. Thanks again.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> Ok thanks for that. I will just leave her to do her own thing. Nblade, would you say that she was at breeding size? We were told by the shop that she was but then someone else told us to wait to breed her. I would say she was about 5 ft or so but you can see from the handles next to her how big she is, they are standard size handles?
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice, will leave her with fresh water everyday and like you said, just spot clean instead of a big clean everyday. Thanks again.


 
she looks a good size, but do you have a rough idea how old she is?


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

We were told she was roughly 2 and a half to 3 years old. Not sure on the exact date. We took her to the vet and he said that she seems fine, perfect health and if the 'leaking' gets any worse to take her back and he'll investigate further.

Do you know when you can introduce the males aswell because we have been told various things and not sure which advice to listen to. Just a little confused and want to get this right. We have 2 large females and 2 large males. Also is it better to have 2 males to 1 female or just do it 1 on 1?

Thanks,


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> We were told she was roughly 2 and a half to 3 years old. Not sure on the exact date. We took her to the vet and he said that she seems fine, perfect health and if the 'leaking' gets any worse to take her back and he'll investigate further.
> 
> Do you know when you can introduce the males aswell because we have been told various things and not sure which advice to listen to. Just a little confused and want to get this right. We have 2 large females and 2 large males. Also is it better to have 2 males to 1 female or just do it 1 on 1?
> 
> Thanks,


 
if you have 2 males in with one female, the males may spar, which does often encourage the winner to mate, but can be stressful on the loser. best to go for 1.1 or 1 male to two females. Also if shes 3 yrs old can try and breed her, but i wouldn't breed anything under 3. 
As for breeding them, there are 2 methods to it really, one is to cool them down and then warm them up to mimic seasons and encourage them to breed, other people just stick them together as it naturally cools down to breed. Both can work just aswell as each other.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Would we have to adjust the temperature accordingly though. I have read that with cooling you obviously reduce the temperatures but I have heard that this can be dangerous if not done properly. As for just putting them in together, would the temperature still need to be adjusted throughout the winter in order for it to be successful? There is quite a lot of information on breeding Boa's but there are still a few unanswered questions. Lol. I'd just really like to do this properly. 

Thanks,


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> Would we have to adjust the temperature accordingly though. I have read that with cooling you obviously reduce the temperatures but I have heard that this can be dangerous if not done properly. As for just putting them in together, would the temperature still need to be adjusted throughout the winter in order for it to be successful? There is quite a lot of information on breeding Boa's but there are still a few unanswered questions. Lol. I'd just really like to do this properly.
> 
> Thanks,


 
if cooling is done incorectly yes, you risk resperitory infections and regurges or worse, done correctly is fine. Some people just stick them together, not altering the temps at all, but just relying on the cool end temps dropping due to ambient room temp dropping over winter to encourage mating.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you and sorry for all the questions. When you say about the ambient temperature of the room dropping over winter, does it still drop if you have them on dimmerstats as I thought that this was what it is used for. I was under the impression that with a dimmerstat, if it's hot the the light/heat will dim and if its colder it will brighten up and heat more? Is this not the same if the room temp drops. 

I'll keep the temps as they are though and see how it goes. Thanks again for the advice. I really appreciate it. I'd hate it if something went wrong with it.

Thank you,


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> Thank you and sorry for all the questions. When you say about the ambient temperature of the room dropping over winter, does it still drop if you have them on dimmerstats as I thought that this was what it is used for. I was under the impression that with a dimmerstat, if it's hot the the light/heat will dim and if its colder it will brighten up and heat more? Is this not the same if the room temp drops.
> 
> I'll keep the temps as they are though and see how it goes. Thanks again for the advice. I really appreciate it. I'd hate it if something went wrong with it.
> 
> Thank you,


 
the dimmer stat will control the basking spot yes, but the cool end will drop as the room temp drops, even if its only by a few degrees, so the ambient will drop and the boas will be able to pick up on that, and yea thats the best way, don't be surprised if nothing happens, boas have a habit of being put of by changes, so the move will likely put them off for this season.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

As far as I'm aware two het for albinos will result in 1/4 of the babies potentially being albino with the remaining 3/4 potentially being het for albino.

I say potentially because you could possibly end up with a litter where all the babies are albino or a litter with no albinos but a load of hets.


Putting a het for albino together with a normal won't result in any albinos at all,


----------



## Marcus1985 (Jun 1, 2010)

Demonique said:


> As far as I'm aware two het for albinos will result in 1/4 of the babies potentially being albino with the remaining 3/4 potentially being het for albino.
> 
> I say potentially because you could possibly end up with a litter where all the babies are albino or a litter with no albinos but a load of hets.
> 
> ...


two hets will produce 25% albino, 50% hets and 25% normals

one het and one normal will produce 50% hets and 50% normals.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Marcus1985 said:


> two hets will produce 25% albino, 50% hets and 25% normals


Slight correction. With two hets, *each offspring* will have a 25% chance of being an albino, a 50% chance of being a het, and a 25% chance of being completely normal.

It's entirely possible (although you've a higher chance of winning the lottery) that all of the litter could be visual albino.


----------



## Marcus1985 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kaouthia said:


> Slight correction. With two hets, *each offspring* will have a 25% chance of being an albino, a 50% chance of being a het, and a 25% chance of being completely normal.


Well technically yea, but if each offspring has those odds, then the litter in general must also have those odds.



Kaouthia said:


> It's entirely possible (although you've a higher chance of winning the lottery) that all of the litter could be visual albino.


depends on how many are in a litter, for example, if you have only have 1 snake in the litter then you have 25% chance of the entire litter being albino, i did a quick excel formula calculating the odds of 100% albino based on the size of the litter, apologies if my maths is off.

*size of litter* *odds of entire litter being albino*
2 ----------- one in 8
3 ----------- one in 24
4 ----------- one in 96
5 ----------- one in 480
6 ----------- one in 2880
7 ----------- one in 20160
8 ----------- one in 161280
9 ----------- one in 1451520
10 ---------- one in 14515200

the numbers get a bit ridiculous after that lol but i think my workings out are correct, feel free to let me know if im out at all.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Marcus1985 said:


> Well technically yea, but if each offspring has those odds, then the litter in general must also have those odds.


Yeah, but it's just about the way it gets worded when you talk about the litter as a whole that seems to confuse a lot of people. 



Marcus1985 said:


> depends on how many are in a litter


Indeed, but even if you figure 10-15 as a low average litter size, as soon as you hit 10 (as your math shows, I didn't check it, but it seems about right to me ), you're at about the same odds as winning the UK lottery.


----------



## Marcus1985 (Jun 1, 2010)

Kaouthia said:


> Indeed, but even if you figure 10-15 as a low average litter size, as soon as you hit 10 (as your math shows, I didn't check it, but it seems about right to me ), you're at about the same odds as winning the UK lottery.


yup... would be hilarious to see though  and someone usually wins the lottery, but I suppose there are less people breeding boas lol.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

You will often find that if a snake drinks well this White urinate comes out like acrylic paint. The longer they go without water the chalkier it gets. Nothing wrong either way really. Just give her a nice fresh bowl of water every day or two and she will be fine.


----------

